# www.dissociation-world.org.uk



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone seen this? you can get an online assessment for dissociation for 30 bucks or something. i thought it was interesting. the site almost made me feel normal. it has the following statistics on it:

1pc population have DID
10pc of population have some kind of dissociation disorder
25pc of population have had a dissociative episode

or so it says anyway.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

The link is dead.
Did you mean; http://www.dissociation-world.org.uk/


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

What i dont get is that its such a high percentage and i almost know nobody with these and you also never hear about in the media.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Rein said:


> What i dont get is that its such a high percentage and i almost know nobody with these and you also never hear about in the media.


Yeah, I had never heard of any of this until I started experiencing it, and even so, I have found a limited amount of things related to it. None of my friends or anyone I talk to knows what these are unless they have studied psychology either.


----------

